# Remington vs franchi



## ChristopherA.King (Jan 18, 2014)

I am gonna be getting me a new autoloader shotgun soon and was just wondering what you guys prefer. I really like both guns and I don't think the price difference is that great. Was also wondering if any of you guys use a 20ga. Not for your kids but for an adult. I am getting a pretty good pattern with the 870 youth with a full choke and was just wondering what a full size barrel would do.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Jan 18, 2014)

I loved shooting 20 ga... Killed everything from teal to geese with mine


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Jan 18, 2014)

The mallards in my avatar didn't like them either


----------



## ChristopherA.King (Jan 18, 2014)

thompsonsz71 said:


> I loved shooting 20 ga... Killed everything from teal to geese with mine



Do you not shoot the 20 anymore?


----------



## georgia_home (Jan 18, 2014)

Chris: I am like Al Bundy, married with children and broke.

If I can EVER swing another purchase, the 1187-20 is on my short list. for deer mostly, but also everything else as well.

I started with a 20, single shot, at age 10 or so. Been wanting a 20 again for a long time now.


----------



## Millcreekfarms (Jan 18, 2014)

Love my Franchi but both are good guns go shoulder both see which one fits


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Jan 18, 2014)

I do not shoot that 20 anymore.... Switched from a stoeger to a beretta 686 in 12 ga and love it too!


----------



## steelshotslayer (Jan 18, 2014)

Its not a 20 but I have had a lot of problems out of e new 1187 super mag Remington.  I have also had one heck of a time with  their customer service department.   So I would not recommended any Remington to anyone.


----------



## rnelson5 (Jan 19, 2014)

Franchi Affinity.


----------



## ChristopherA.King (Jan 19, 2014)

steelshotslayer said:


> Its not a 20 but I have had a lot of problems out of e new 1187 super mag Remington.  I have also had one heck of a time with  their customer service department.   So I would not recommended any Remington to anyone.



We have always had a lot of Remingtons but only 870 s and this is what I was afraid of. I am really liking the afinity and have been looking at the auto stogar  also .


----------



## ghadarits (Jan 19, 2014)

I've shot a Franchi for the last ten years and haven't ever had any issues.


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 19, 2014)

ChristopherA.King said:


> We have always had a lot of Remingtons but only 870 s and this is what I was afraid of. I am really liking the afinity and have been looking at the auto stogar  also .


 I have an 1187, a Super X 3 and a new Browning A5. I dont have any meatball shooters. My 1187 is as good as they come. I like my super X3 and my A5 but I will shoot my 1187 on any given day.


----------



## hoytslanger87 (Jan 19, 2014)

franchi all day


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 19, 2014)

hoytslanger87 said:


> franchi all day



Browning A5 all day long/ SuperX3/ 1187/ All year long. 30 years ago no duck hunter would have been caught with out a pump. What has TV done for us.


----------



## ChristopherA.King (Jan 19, 2014)

killer elite said:


> Browning A5 all day long/ SuperX3/ 1187/ All year long. 30 years ago no duck hunter would have been caught with out a pump. What has TV done for us.



I really like the A5 but could never spend $1500 on a shotgun my wife would kill me.


----------



## The Fever (Jan 20, 2014)

The 1187 is a fine gun. Remington has done right by my family for nearly 100 years. Nearly all our guns are Remington from rifles and shotguns.


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 20, 2014)

ChristopherA.King said:


> I really like the A5 but could never spend $1500 on a shotgun my wife would kill me.


 I spent more than 1500 on that A5. Got to be in charge


----------



## rnelson5 (Jan 20, 2014)

killer elite said:


> I spent more than 1500 on that A5. Got to be in charge



I bet you were looking over your shoulder as you were typing this.......


----------



## steelshotslayer (Jan 20, 2014)

rnelson5 said:


> I bet you were looking over your shoulder as you were typing this.......



 I bet if his wife sees it he will be sleeping with one eye open for a few weeks


----------



## ghadarits (Jan 20, 2014)

The secret is to do what our girls are doing to us. Buy it then stash it away and then bust it out when she is distracted by something else like an upcoming baby or wedding shower or decorating clean it leave it out for a few minutes while she's distracted so she sees it but is to involved in whatever to really take note of what it is. Repeat this one or two more times and presto its an old gun, bow or whatever. I can't tell you how much crap my wife has snuck by me I never knew how much until my daughter let the cat out of the bag.

This has worked for me with everything except my dog she was all over that.


----------



## steelshotslayer (Jan 20, 2014)

ghadarits said:


> The secret is to do what our girls are doing to us. Buy it then stash it away and then bust it out when she is distracted by something else like an upcoming baby or wedding shower or decorating clean it leave it out for a few minutes while she's distracted so she sees it but is to involved in whatever to really take note of what it is. Repeat this one or two more times and presto its an old gun, bow or whatever. I can't tell you how much crap my wife has snuck by me I never knew how much until my daughter let the cat out of the bag.
> 
> This has worked for me with everything except my dog she was all over that.




Pulled this just the other week with a brand new pair of Lacrosse Alpha Burlys.  Works like a charm


----------



## steelshotslayer (Jan 20, 2014)

The Fever said:


> The 1187 is a fine gun. Remington has done right by my family for nearly 100 years. Nearly all our guns are Remington from rifles and shotguns.



You know me and mine are Remington people which makes the issues I have had even more upsetting.  As I type this I am still on hold with their customer service department trying to figure out how they are gonna proceed with the situation.  They have had the gun a month now.  I personally think its just the newer products and I didn't read reviews before I bought the new Supermag, but in looking back there have been a lot of awful reviews on the gun.


----------



## bander_TC50 (Jan 21, 2014)

steelshotslayer said:


> You know me and mine are Remington people which makes the issues I have had even more upsetting.  As I type this I am still on hold with their customer service department trying to figure out how they are gonna proceed with the situation.  They have had the gun a month now.  I personally think its just the newer products and I didn't read reviews before I bought the new Supermag, but in looking back there have been a lot of awful reviews on the gun.



you aint just whistling dixie!


----------



## Duckbob (Jan 21, 2014)

My wife always hits me with "I bought this a long time ago I just hadn't worn it yet." Or her other favorite "my mom bought this for me." I've been dying for her to say something to me about anything, I'm gonna say her mom bought it for me.

DB


----------



## ChristopherA.King (Jan 21, 2014)

Duckbob said:


> My wife always hits me with "I bought this a long time ago I just hadn't worn it yet." Or her other favorite "my mom bought this for me." I've been dying for her to say something to me about anything, I'm gonna say her mom bought it for me.
> 
> DB


Now that is funny!


----------

